# Just an fyi



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went to BA's scarb today and they had 3 sea pen's for 25 bucks each....they looked interesting!!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Holy cow, sea pens? Wow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

To Take Home

Although temperate sea pens are not likely to be an animal of choice for most reef aquarists, tropical sea pens of several genera are, at least, moderately commonly available to aquarists. For those interested in aquarium husbandry, some things may be taken to heart from my tale of sea pen life and, mostly, death. First, despite their apparent simplicity, these are hardy animals capable of surviving much environmental perturbation; unless eaten, they have the potential to live a long time. Second, they are mobile and capable of movement, and will leave areas that are not to their liking. In a marine aquarium, tropical sea pens will have to be provided with a deep sand bed - really deep - 30 cm (1 foot) or more - to allow their innate activity patterns to be expressed. Additionally, the appropriate physical habitat conditions such as current regimes, temperature and salinity must be matched to natural situations. Third, sea pens lack zooxanthellae, yet they have a rapid growth rate. Consequently, they need to be fed. They eat small zooplankton; organisms much larger than newly hatched Artemia are likely to be too large for them. They probably will not eat much phytoplankton unless it is added as a dead suspension of clumped cells. Fourth, sexual maturity is likely to be reached when the animals are significantly less than full-sized. Eggs, at least, will be quite noticeable as they develop in the "leaves" below each gastrozooid. Sperm may be difficult to see, but may be noticeable in similar bodily regions as white patches. Given the number of eggs released by even a small individual, it is likely that spawning events would significantly foul a small aquarium. If eggs are seen developing in a "pet" sea pen, then the aquarist must plan for the upcoming blessed event. Finally, these are captivating and strikingly beautiful animals. Additionally, they show activity patterns totally lacking in the "colored sticks" kept by many aquarists. If the hobbyist is willing to accommodate their specific needs, primarily by providing a deep sand habitat for them to bury into, and an appropriate diet, they likely will thrive. 
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-08/rs/feature/index.php

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

who will have a ft sand bed?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> who will have a ft sand bed?


I am halfway there


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Bless you, Dave!
The last two they have are mine


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good to hear you got the Marg! I would love to see them in your tank one day


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Marg, I sent you a pm and an email yesterday I need an answer.



teemee said:


> Bless you, Dave!
> The last two they have are mine


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ended up picking up only one. two were still available.
Didn't look so hot in the store, but looking pretty awesome in my tank!
Thanks for the heads up Dave!
And come check it out whenever you want!
Feel free to bring some pulled pork lol


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen 



teemee said:


> Ended up picking up only one. two were still available.
> Didn't look so hot in the store, but looking pretty awesome in my tank!
> Thanks for the heads up Dave!
> And come check it out whenever you want!
> Feel free to bring some pulled pork lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

2 pens left, and they look half dead to me 

Big Als offered a very good deal if I take them both, but I don't have a proper setup, so I just left without them.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

IMHO, having seen them many times in the wild, these look great. But to be honest, if you don't have an nps system, or do not frequently feed food for filter feeders, these will not do well in your tank.
Here is the pic of the one I picked up...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Marg, that pic looks better than in the store. Wow, if that's how they normally were then they should be renamed "Mermaid's D____"


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

my sand bed is not even deep enough for them to stand vertical!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice tank. I know who to ask if I want a Gorgonia now


----------

